# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Իմ նկարները

## Lusntag Lusine

Այստեղ կտեղադրեմ իմ նկարած նկարները:


   Գենոցիդ
Genocid.jpg

----------

Arpine (05.06.2013), Diana99 (05.09.2013), Hayk Avetisyan (13.06.2013), Moonwalker (04.09.2013), Nadine (06.06.2013), Ripsim (09.06.2013), Sambitbaba (08.06.2013), Smokie (05.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (04.06.2013), The silent river (03.10.2014), Այբ (06.07.2014), Արևանուռ (05.06.2013), Լեո (05.06.2013), Նիկեա (05.10.2014), Ուլուանա (05.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (05.06.2013), Վոլտերա (05.06.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

111.jpeg

1111.jpeg

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (13.06.2013), Moonwalker (04.09.2013), Ripsim (09.06.2013), Sambitbaba (08.06.2013), Smokie (05.09.2013), The silent river (03.10.2014), Այբ (06.07.2014), Արևանուռ (10.06.2013), Նիկեա (05.10.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Կոտորած
3333333.jpg

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (13.06.2013), Moonwalker (04.09.2013), Ripsim (09.06.2013), Smokie (10.06.2013), Այբ (06.07.2014), Արևանուռ (10.06.2013), Նիկեա (05.10.2014), Ուլուանա (10.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

DSC_0001649.jpg

----------

Diana99 (05.09.2013), keyboard (05.09.2013), Moonwalker (04.09.2013), Sambitbaba (25.11.2014), Smokie (05.09.2013), The silent river (03.10.2014), Այբ (06.07.2014), Արևանուռ (04.09.2013), Նիկեա (05.10.2014), Ուլուանա (09.09.2013), Վոլտերա (05.09.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Վազգենիկիս նկարած Շևչենկոյի դիմանկարը տաս տարեկանում:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

http://kids.gallerix.ru/com/uploads/...26_14_2974.jpg

Բեռնել չստացվեց:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

.....

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Վերջապես ստացվեց: Սա Շևչենկոյի դիմանկարն է, Վազգենիկիս նկարած:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.11.2014), Smokie (25.11.2014), The silent river (03.10.2014), Արևանուռ (07.07.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Սա էլ Վարդանիկս է նկարել, իրենց առաջին ուսուցչուհուն ութ տարեկանում:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.11.2014), Smokie (25.11.2014), Արևանուռ (07.07.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine



----------

Նիկեա (05.10.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine



----------

Sambitbaba (25.11.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine



----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Պատերազմի ավերակները

----------

Smokie (26.11.2014), Արևանուռ (29.11.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Վարդանիկս է նկարել, իր ձախ ձեռքով  :Smile:  1m/ 50sm

----------

John (03.12.2014), Smokie (26.11.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine



----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Սա ես եմ նկարել - Ջրաներկ է

----------

Chuk (27.11.2014), Sambitbaba (06.06.2015), Smokie (26.11.2014), Արևանուռ (29.11.2014), Նիկեա (30.11.2014), Ուլուանա (26.11.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine



----------

Chuk (27.11.2014), John (03.12.2014), Sambitbaba (06.06.2015), Smokie (26.11.2014), unknown (26.12.2015), Արևանուռ (29.11.2014), Մարի-Լույս (23.12.2015), Նիկեա (30.11.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Ձախլիկիս նկարածնա

----------

Chuk (27.11.2014), John (07.06.2015), Sambitbaba (06.06.2015), Smokie (26.11.2014), unknown (26.12.2015), Արևանուռ (29.11.2014), Լեո (27.11.2014), Նիկեա (30.11.2014), Ուլուանա (26.11.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine



----------

John (07.06.2015), unknown (26.12.2015), Նիկեա (25.07.2015)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine



----------


## Lusntag Lusine



----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Տղայիս առաջին դիպլոմը  :Smile:

----------

John (24.12.2015), Smokie (29.12.2015), unknown (26.12.2015), Նիկեա (01.01.2016)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Այս նկարի համար

----------

John (24.12.2015), Ripsim (23.12.2015), Sambitbaba (23.12.2015), Smokie (29.12.2015), Tiger29 (23.12.2015), unknown (26.12.2015), Մարի-Լույս (23.12.2015), Նիկեա (01.01.2016), Ուլուանա (25.12.2015), Տրիբուն (27.12.2015)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine



----------

unknown (27.12.2015), Նիկեա (01.01.2016)

----------

